# Programador universal WELLON modelo VP-280



## elgocho075 (Nov 23, 2009)

Buenas noches, saludo a todos los integrantes del foro.

Voy a cambiar mi antiguo pero muy bueno programador universal, modelo EMUP-A, de JDR-MICRODEVICES, en esta direccion podran ver las caracteristicas de este programador: http://www.jdr.com/PDF/MOD-EMUP-A.PDF

Buscando en internet, vi este programador universal, WELLON modelo VP-280, en esta direccion podran ver las caracteristicas de este programador: http://www.weilei.com/vp-280E.htm

Mi pregunta es, si alguno de ustedes a trabajado con este tipo de programador, conoce la marca, que opinan de el, o de los demas modelos que estan en la pagina web del fabricante, por el precio de este programador, y comparando con otras marcas. este es el que mas dispositivos soporta.

De comprarlo lo adquiriria en esta tienda: http://microcontrollershop.com/product_info.php?cPath=92&products_id=3029&osCsid=58d7c341f654525afe5884886942e4d0

Esperos sus comentarios.

Saludos:
   elgocho075
caracas-venezuela.


----------

